# Pedestal base Templates



## Texasangler14 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi everyone, was really wanting to broaden my dining table bases to include the fancy pedestal bases to cut with a band saw. I do not care to get into lathe work. Less fancy templates are good too. i have google searched and just wondered if any company offers a template to trace onto stock and cut with a band saw. Thoughts? 









Just to be clear this would just be for the vertical piece.


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

There are drawing methods to determine a products parts dimensions. Your local library or online may offer help. Here is a pedestal from woodcraft with the overall dimensions shown.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/osborne-red-oak-transitional-table-pedestal-base-kit-model-1175o

also check out Osborne Wood Products here.

https://www.osbornewood.com/table-pedestals.aspx


----------



## ChadRat6458 (Sep 10, 2014)

I would like to make some too. Any luck finding more info?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There have been several threads on the topic 
of how to make these pedestals quickly.

In terms of shapes old furniture books may include
stuff like that - "Encyclopedia of Furniture Making" 
might be a good place to look.


----------

